# what shows are you seeing?



## mattm59 (May 22, 2012)

Aaron and I have on the agenda

6/26 Alice Cooper/Iron Maiden...this old deadhead and his former dead cover band but metal at heart drummer son are psyched big time. Mansfield Mass.

7/22 Vibes...saturday. Zappa does Zappa and Primus main reason I'm going, but Strangefolk, Yonder Mt. will be good, and I may check out STS9, though I'm glad they're on the green stage. Bridgeport Ct. (Gathering of the vibes)...Crazy ass festival, complete with dirt covered kids dressed in tie dye, who were like 3 when Jerry passed away...

8/11 Janes Addiction in Boston.....my favorite band besides Umphreys McGee (and Primus) lately. Perry is a trip, and they're spot on music wise. Got good seats, this tour has been very good. Theatrical and entertaining, on top of the awesome talent. Perry is 4 months older than me, and joined the cast of former junkies born again health wise, and it shows.

For anybody interested, I see Grace Potter and the nocturnals are playing Toads Place in New Haven. Tix on sale soon, shows 8/9. Not a fan, but have some friends (wimmenfolks) who are rabid fans.


----------



## marcski (May 22, 2012)

I would have loved to gone tonight to see Jack White and Alabama Shakes at Roseland.  But it was sold out by the time I heard about it.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 22, 2012)

Strangecreek this weekend

beyond that, not much planned.  too busy with work and school


----------



## Vortex (May 23, 2012)

DSO Boston June 1st
DSO Hampton Beach June 2nd

Furthur RI July 5th
Furthur Phili July 7th
Furthur mcu brooklyn 13th and 14th
Vibes friday only July 20th Phil and Friends.

hopefully Phil and friends somewhere July 21st.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (May 23, 2012)

lol were starting to get the equipment now ;lol







so far Ive done two godsmack shows, some desperate rain festival. Me and my sons are stagehands and now the bands are lining up for the Summer time. We know we have lady antebellum and sugarland coming up soon along with a kenny logins date thrown in.

I like country music people, they all get along well.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 23, 2012)

Maybe GOTvibes, seen it several times in recent years always fun, definitely Dave matthews band at festival were real wood stock took place in 1969 such an awesome music venue.


----------



## WoodCore (May 23, 2012)

Phish both nights in Worcester, Jazz Fest in Saratoga, NY and Blues Traveler in Bridgeport August 24th.


----------



## kickstand (May 23, 2012)

I've got Kenny Chesney/Tim McGraw/Grace Potter in Foxboro in late August.  That's it so far.  I'd like to go to the Outlaw Road Show that Counting Crows is putting on, but both shows are on the south shore.  I'm on the north shore.  Not battling traffic thru the city, especially on a Thursday or Friday during the summer.


----------



## mattm59 (May 23, 2012)

*Phish is cool*

never seen them, maybe one of these days.

BobR, not sure how old you are, but I got a funny story. Couple years back at the Vibes, Rhythm Devils is coming up (Kreutzman/ Hart), and my kid and I are right up front. Got some 16 year olds next to me, one asks "you ever see these guys before?" I say "yeah, like 40 times when they were in the Grateful Dead."....2 rows of people turn and stare at me...so I hit them with the punchline " I saw Jerry when he was skinny" 
Loved that band in the '70's, used to see Max Creek every other thursday at Mad Murphys in Hartford. I remember both bands having a drum ring, severely disappointed in the Rhythm Devils when all the hype about "polyphonic percussion" and the talking drum ended up being Harts kit falling apart, Kreutzman lacksadaisical as hell, and the talking drum was dijembe with a bent stick. My kid drums better than the 3 of them put together. Saw Furthur a couple times, times have changed. 
Shakedown plays Toads a lot, they're not a bad GD type band. My kid played with Dave the guitarist one night. He's since quit the band...they're going nowhere, though they'll be at the Vibes again this year, School of Rock stage I think.
http://archive.org/details/TheRemnantsTheLyceum103010

Vibes saturday has Strangefolk, I downloaded some of their stuff from archive.org, and I'm liking it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.catalpanyc.com/#artistsTarget got some really great musicians playing and it is in NYC , might be worth checking out.


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 22, 2012)

*logistics look bad*



Scotty said:


> http://www.catalpanyc.com/#artistsTarget got some really great musicians playing and it is in NYC , might be worth checking out.




Vacating the island after the show by ferry made this a non-event for me. Loved the fact UM was playing there, looks like I'm missing them this summer. They're in Bridgeport 8/11, but I'll be in Boston at the JA show.
Added BOC 7/7 in Peekskill to my list. Hitting LeMans at Lime Rock same day, and it's going to be a very full one. Second row; turning my kid on to the pioneers of metal this summer it seems.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 22, 2012)

mattm59 said:


> Vacating the island after the show by ferry made this a non-event for me. Loved the fact UM was playing there, looks like I'm missing them this summer. They're in Bridgeport 8/11, but I'll be in Boston at the JA show.
> Added BOC 7/7 in Peekskill to my list. Hitting LeMans at Lime Rock same day, and it's going to be a very full one. Second row; turning my kid on to the pioneers of metal this summer it seems.


 I might do Saturday, their is a shuttle bus also you do not have to take the ferry http://www.catalpanyc.com/#gettingThereTarget


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 22, 2012)

http://thepeachmusicfestival.com/peachlineupfinal.html 1 year for this one looks really good in Pa lots of Allman Brothers bands and that style of music


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 22, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I might do Saturday, their is a shuttle bus also you do not have to take the ferry http://www.catalpanyc.com/#gettingThereTarget



Ah Ha...didn't see that before. s'alright, I went to NYC in February for Umphreys, and 50 minutes walking around times square was enough for awhile. Good line-up though. Vibes is real convenient for me, I'm about an hour up rt. 8. The other shows I'm adding something in (flying lesson after Cooper/Maiden, LeMans before BOC, Whale watch/Freedom tour walk after JA) so the drive becomes less of an issue. Cripe, that makes me sound...umm..middle aged or something :roll:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 22, 2012)

mattm59 said:


> Ah Ha...didn't see that before. s'alright, I went to NYC in February for Umphreys, and 50 minutes walking around times square was enough for awhile. Good line-up though. Vibes is real convenient for me, I'm about an hour up rt. 8. The other shows I'm adding something in (flying lesson after Cooper/Maiden, LeMans before BOC, Whale watch/Freedom tour walk after JA) so the drive becomes less of an issue. Cripe, that makes me sound...umm..middle aged or something :roll:



I really want to see Umpherys I hear they are the next phish/ GD jam band, ya times square can be annoying , best part of nyc is not their. your not middle aged in mind and that is what is important. Vibes is great but i can not afford many shows so i might skip this year maybe PA one and will see trying to save money.


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 23, 2012)

*fun band*



Scotty said:


> I really want to see Umpherys I hear they are the next phish/ GD jam band, .


  UM is a fun band to see, super talented and more tempo changes than my brain can take sometimes. I've seen them 4 times with my musician son, and we have literally dropped our jaw at every show. They have an "internal communication system", and the drummer calls the shots, so we you see him talking into the little mic, expect something crazy to happen.
Got some of their shows here
http://archive.org/search.php?query=umphreys mcgee AND collection:opensource_audio

some pix
http://entertainment.webshots.com/album/580544235jblroI

they have a real good light show.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2012)

At the So What? show right now... :lol:


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Say What*



bvibert said:


> At the So What? show right now... :lol:


Further reminding me why paddlers are the best people in the world.:dunce:

Which just brought to mind my lawyers kids band. He's the white boy with the afro. Good guitarist.

http://www.myspace.com/saywhatchester


----------



## dmc (Jun 24, 2012)

UM is the shti...  Love that band...  They SHRED!

I got moe. in NYC on Wednesday.
Then Phish a Jones Beach and then SPAC...  Stoked...
Some random shows at Bearsvile in Woodstock NY - Mickey Hart, Dweezil...

Also doing the camp with Medeski Martin and Wood again... So I'll be getting an MMW show 4 nights in a row in Aug... stoked for that too...


----------



## Edd (Jun 24, 2012)

Going to see Moe at a Redhook festival soon. Also going to see Old Crow Medicine Show with The Lumineers at the State Theater in Portland.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 25, 2012)

Umphrey's is playing at the Klein Theater in Bridgeport the beginning of August. Same with Blues Traveler later in the same month.


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 27, 2012)

*have seen the DARKNESS meahhahaha*

http://entertainment.webshots.com/album/583030593bioBVr


absolutely mind blowing show. Iron Maiden is awesome dance music unless you're testeronally challenged.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 28, 2012)

http://cbgb.com/ in NYC at lots of different music clubs from July5- july 8 prices to get in range from $80 too few hundred also movies screenings might worth checking out if your in the area.


----------



## dmc (Jun 29, 2012)

Next up... Phish at Jones Beach on the 3rd!!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 29, 2012)

^ have great time DMC Phish i'm sure will be amazing times,  I be seeing Dave Matthew Band at Bethel NY( were WoodStock took place in that great era of hippies ) tomorrow,  will be fun.


----------



## dmc (Jun 29, 2012)

Scotty said:


> ^ have great time DMC Phish i'm sure will be amazing times,  I be seeing Dave Matthew Band at Bethel NY( were WoodStock took place in that great era of hippies ) tomorrow,  will be fun.



Been to Bethel a bunch... Saw 3 phish shows there last summer.. place is GREAT!!! So much better than SPAC - where I'm seeing Phish again next week..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 29, 2012)

I love SPAC for the park and being able to walk to shows from hotels.  But the venue itself sucks big time.  I know some people love the Pavilion there, but I prefer the lawn for outdoor shows.  I don't like being cramped in a seat for shows.  Probably why I pretty much only go to shows these days in Gen Admin clubs or at Festivals.

The lawn at SPAC completely sucks.  Tied with Merryweather Post Pavilion for the worst I've ever seen a show from.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 29, 2012)

dmc said:


> Been to Bethel a bunch... Saw 3 phish shows there last summer.. place is GREAT!!! So much better than SPAC - where I'm seeing Phish again next week..


I think I rather see Phish but I happy to be going out their,  they have a great museum dedicated to Woodstock,  i try to see it tomorrow.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 29, 2012)

Edd said:


> Going to see Moe at a Redhook festival soon. Also going to see Old Crow Medicine Show with The Lumineers at the State Theater in Portland.



Going to see old crow medicine show and the lumineers in Burlington at the waterfront august 10th. Coming back east to meet my nephew  and see family!!! Should be a good time!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hjierf


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 1, 2012)

Saw Dave Matthews Band last night in Bethel, good times the band is cool, venue was awesome, we drank by car for few hours and mini bbq food, never got above 85 *, very well organized place, I love that i live less then an hour from their, without concert traffic leaving, only had to buy 2 beers once inside so enjoyed a nice buzz the whole time, people inside were very cool, Further is playing their in couple weeks I might see that show and skip Vibes this year.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 2, 2012)

I'll probably go see Stone Temple Pilots and Three Days Grace on September 1st in Hershey, PA.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 3, 2012)

Went to see Neil Diamond at Wells Fargo Center in Philly. Laugh if you must, but it was free so I thought what the heck.
Turned out to be a terrific time. He hes an awesome back up band & singers. And his voice never faltered once.
Plus, I got to hear "Sweet Caroline" played outside of Fenway.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 4, 2012)

Scotty said:


>


 Evil Giraffes From Mars great local Jazz band not like any other jazz band I have ever seen, if you live near park slope it a some great tunes coming out of them.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 14, 2012)

I really want to go to this one might skip vibes and go to here.


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Umphreys coming around again*



WoodCore said:


> Umphrey's is playing at the Klein Theater in Bridgeport the beginning of August. Same with Blues Traveler later in the same month.



Missing the Klein show as I'll be at Janes Addiction in Boston, after hiking in the whites for a few days, but they have another NE swing coming up. I got tix for the Calvin Theater, Northampton MA. on 11/1...in the front row (balcony). Tix. officially go on sale 7/21 but if you link thru UMTicketing you can get in now.
http://www.umphreys.com/umticketing/summertour.html

Vibes next saturday, I'm psyched once again for Primus, but also charged up for Zappa.

Neil Diamond. Man, I love his voice. Once my favorite singer, about 45 years ago, but he's still got it.


----------



## dmc (Jul 16, 2012)

Phil this Phriday!!


----------



## Edd (Jul 17, 2012)

Xavier Rudd will be at the Paradise in Boston in November. Highly recommended.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 17, 2012)

DMC. Will be Looking for you.


----------



## dmc (Jul 17, 2012)

Bob R said:


> DMC. Will be Looking for you.



thought weren't going... cool!


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jul 18, 2012)

In Oswego we have this thing called Harborfest. Its a five day affair.  Me and my sons do stagehand work there. Kenny Logins is Next Friday. After that the state fair starts I do stagehand work there too....Lotta good stuff coming there, godsmack, theory of a deadman, J geils band, three dog night, keith urban and some others...


----------



## dmc (Jul 18, 2012)

Looking a bit dicey for me...
CAr is in the shop... Ride cancelled...

Dont count me out yet...


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 19, 2012)

Mpdsnowman said:


> godsmack, theory of a deadman, J geils band, three dog night, keith urban and some others...



Quite the variety there :blink:


----------



## dmc (Jul 19, 2012)

Rented a car to get me to the Vibes Friday...
I'll check in with the usual suspects... 

Then I got a gig in Woodstock NY Saturday night...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 19, 2012)

Bob R said:


> DMC. Will be Looking for you.



I was not going until Phil and Friends was announced.   Doing the Holiday inn Gig.  Just 1 day.  sending you a text.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jul 19, 2012)

mattm59 said:


> Quite the variety there :blink:



It is.. the state fair (NY) is 12 days and they cover the whole range of music. One thing I will say is country music has a huge following up here. Keith Urban will perform. He might come close to selling out the grandstand (13k). But theres others too. Some I never heard of. The wanted??  lol and they dont stop at music, they are bringing back larry the cable guy (hey its a show lol) He was here a few years ago, great comedian and down to earth, went thru the infield after the show...

then they got other free ones, eddie money, commodores, charlie daniels (for about the millionth time lol) and they are booking more...

I dont know if anyone here ever goes but heres the link to the fairs website. Chevy court are the free concerts, grandstand are the ones you would buy a ticket...

http://www.nysfair.org/concerts/


----------



## Skimaine (Jul 19, 2012)

If there is one country artist worth seeing, even if country is not your cup of tea, it is Keith Urban.  Keith can really play the axe.


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 22, 2012)

got pix from my last shows here...BOC/Cooper-Maiden/Vibes from saturday....lost it giggling when Zappa had David Lee SLOTH as a guest. Dweezil can do Eddie Van Halen to perfection...holy cow what a show that was. Primus had a great set as well. Today I needed a quiet bike ride to detoxify from the second hand smoke, the volume (love the volume), and the crowd that got feisty when Primus hit the stage.
http://community.webshots.com/user/mattm59


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2012)

yeah... I think my buzz from the Phil and Friends show carried on into the next day..  
Got home on Saturday and still felt like dancing my ass off...   Feeling carried into the night when I played drums at a party...


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 23, 2012)

dmc said:


> yeah...
> Got home on Saturday and still felt like dancing my ass off...   Feeling carried into the night when I played drums at a party...



I noticed my calves were real sore after severe repetitious vertical gesticulations at Iron Maiden, Primus, and especially a severe case of the bouncy wouncys when Zappa went into Camarillo Brillo. This may be good training for the climbing I have planned.....I remember losing 10 pounds at the GD shows back in the '70's-early 80's, but these days I actually remember to eat.

Drummer, eh? My kids a drummer, played the school of rock stage last year. Quit the band after 3 years  (Remnants) who were on opposite Zappa this year. He got to play with some famous and semi-famous folks, Marty Brennan from Jefferson Airplane, Thomas Hooker Handley, and Dave the guitarist from Shakedown.
Hoping he gets into it again, but with a band that lets him get enthused.


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes - Drummer...
Not at the caliber of "School of Rock" and never jammed with those famous guys but I hold my own..  

Next shows for me - Medeski Martin and Wood!!! 3 straight nights!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 24, 2012)

mattm59 said:


> I noticed my calves were real sore after severe repetitious vertical gesticulations at Iron Maiden, Primus, and especially a severe case of the bouncy wouncys when Zappa went into Camarillo Brillo. This may be good training for the climbing I have planned.....I remember losing 10 pounds at the GD shows back in the '70's-early 80's, but these days I actually remember to eat.
> 
> Drummer, eh? My kids a drummer, played the school of rock stage last year. Quit the band after 3 years  (Remnants) who were on opposite Zappa this year. He got to play with some famous and semi-famous folks, Marty Brennan from Jefferson Airplane, Thomas Hooker Handley, and Dave the guitarist from Shakedown.
> Hoping he gets into it again, but with a band that lets him get enthused.



wow looks like your son has some great taste in music.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.atpfestival.com/events/ibymusa2012/lineup.php this looking like another one in NYC that i like to check out.


----------



## billski (Jul 26, 2012)

Mpdsnowman said:


> lol were starting to get the equipment now ;lol
> 
> 
> so far Ive done two godsmack shows, some desperate rain festival. Me and my sons are stagehands and now the bands are lining up for the Summer time. We know we have lady antebellum and sugarland coming up soon along with a kenny logins date thrown in.
> ...



+2.  Any tix for LA or Sugarland?  Stupid me just saw this post.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jul 31, 2012)

yup there overseas now....Just got back from Harborfest. Awesome time. Great bands. Everything from Jazz and blues to tribute bands and blue sky riders were the headliners.

Theres some really great music going on out there....big or small there all rockin...


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 31, 2012)

*couple more coming up*

recently got Umphreys McGee Tix for the Calvin theatre for 11-1. Got front row, balcony and at last look it seems great seats were still available.
Big news for moi was Primus coming out with 3D visuals and surround "Uber schmancy" sound :lol:. I tried presale for Boston but was turned away, so I got 6th row in Providence 10-21 . Presale sold out in minutes it seemed,Boston/Providence/poughkeepsie, but regular release should be soon. Check Primusville.com for info.

I seem to be in a rut lately...Primus/Umphreys/Janes...but until that wears thin I'll consider myself quite happy :grin:

This year has been Brit Floyd/Umphreys/Janes/Zappa/Primus/Janes/Cooper/Maiden/BOC/Primus/Umphreys with sainthood achieved by standing through Mickey Hart and Strangefolk without yawning too awfully much....:smash:

Sold my boat, kid quit the band,I no longer roadie, and we're seeing SOME SHOWS!


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 6, 2012)

I'll be looking for little people Wednesday night! ABB


----------



## dmc (Aug 9, 2012)

Umphrey's tonight at Full Moon resort in Big Indian NY...
Same place as the music camp I go to for Medeski Martin and Wood...

Stokey mc-stoke stoke...


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2012)

http://www.globalfestival.com/ lots of great music acts playing here in Central Park NYC.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2012)

http://www.brooklynbowl.com/event/135737?utm_source=MEL&utm_medium=13287 hippie jams all day at my favorite place to hear music in NYC all day today.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2012)

http://rocksoff.com/shows/2109 The Machine great great Pink Floyd cover band playing in couple weeks.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

http://view.email1.msg.com/?j=fef61...3747d1d&jb=ff68177475&ju=fec9177675610c7d&r=0  Trey Anastasiso from Phish at Beacon in NYC


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 23, 2012)

Caught Martin Sexton at Prescott Park in Portsmouth last night.  Nice late summer mellow evening of music by the water.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 23, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Caught Martin Sexton at Prescott Park in Portsmouth last night.  Nice late summer mellow evening of music by the water.



Haven't seen him in a few years but always a great show!


----------



## marcski (Aug 23, 2012)

I saw the opening show of a 3 night run of God Street Wine at the Gramercy Theater a week ago today.  Those guy have always grooved me and I always have fun at their shows.

Here's a link to the show I saw:

http://archive.org/details/gsw2012-08-16.dpa4023.flac16

Here's a soundboard show from Sweetwater's out in Mill Valley, they did the week before.  They also did a webcase from Bobby's TRI studio the week they were out west.  

http://archive.org/details/gsw2012-08-11


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

http://media.rocksoff.com/sept.html The Machine is playing this weekend, on a great liberal minded cruise in NYC. http://rocksoff.com/shows/2109


----------



## dmc (Aug 23, 2012)

marcski said:


> I saw the opening show of a 3 night run of God Street Wine at the Gramercy Theater a week ago today.  Those guy have always grooved me and I always have fun at their shows.



So glad those guys are back!!!
i just picked up tickets for Trey Anastasio at the Beacon and also and the Capital Theater...
Everyone Orchestra after party for the Beacon show...


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

free Jazz in NYC this week https://app.e2ma.net/app/view:Campa...98247128/rid:867820c99184d27289d5a295385129f4


----------



## dmc (Aug 23, 2012)

Going to this too..
[h=2]Primus[/h]Mid Hudson Civic Center, Poughkeepsie,  NY
Fri, Oct 12, 2012 08:00 PM


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2012)

http://iheart.q1043.com/cc-common/n...ml?feed=457573&article=10368005#ixzz24UaMOodb Love for Levon, lots of great great rock singers coming out for him.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 5, 2012)

http://view.exacttarget.com/?j=fe5a...7d16&s=fdfe15757d64027d77177576&jb=ffcf14&ju=






seems like it could be a good music gathering.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 23, 2012)

Allman Brother tribute bands Sat. and Sun sept29 and 30 in the afternoon at small local ski hill only$ 10 each day buy 2 day pass in advance and get free lift ticket to hill that show is on Tuxedo ski Ridge in lower Hudson Valley NY, some great bands playing http://rockthemountain.eventbrite.com/


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2012)

http://evilgiraffesonmars.com/ They are playing in NYC in few weeks for free and cheap drinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oct 1 at Spike Hill NYC. http://spikehill.com/


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Allman Brother tribute bands Sat. and Sun sept29 and 30 in the afternoon at small local ski hill only$ 10 each day buy 2 day pass in advance and get free lift ticket to hill that show is on Tuxedo ski Ridge in lower Hudson Valley NY, some great bands playing http://rockthemountain.eventbrite.com/



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GETKJ0tITdQ This weekend so cheap.


----------



## mattm59 (Sep 27, 2012)

going to see this one...Jonathon Edwards. Going with the wife.

On behalf of the Friends of Gary Lass I am pleased to announce that Jonathan will be returning to Terryville High School on November 10, 2012 at 7:30pm. All profit will go into a memorial fund to help area residents with cancer related expenses. 

Since you purchased tickets to last years concert this email is being sent as a courtesy. If you are interested, please visit our website: www.jebenefit.webs.com for more info and a link to order tickets online. Please feel free to share this information with your friends and family. Last year we had a great turnout after that crazy storm. This year we would like to pack the house.

Thank you for your time. Hope to see you there.

Deb

Looks like my son isn't going to Umphreys or Primus...quit CCSU, disappeared, ended up in Washington State, enlisting in the marines. A real WTF moment for the wife and me for sure. Looks like the only thing he'll be hearing is reveille and taps for awhile  :smash:


----------

